# PRISHTINA | World Trade Center | 125m | 32 fl | 29 fl | 5 fl | U/C



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

JMBasquiat said:


>


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Llapi 1.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

I love this project


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

JMBasquiat


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

JMBasquiat 























Llapi 1


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

JMBasquiat


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

The shopping center.


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)




----------

